# oil furnace rumbling and smoking



## tm91 (Apr 4, 2011)

we ran out of oil today and the oil people wont come until tomorrow. i put 4 gallons of diesel in to last the night. i bled air from the line that feeds the oil and restarted the furnace. some smoke came out of the ?firebox? and the furnace sounded as if it was sputtering or hesitating almost. upon restart and bleeding the line that feeds the oil some more the furnace began to smoke more and rumble quite loudly. it is off now, what could be causing the furnace to rumble and smoke? did i damage anything? i have used diesel before with no problems.


----------



## joecaption (Apr 4, 2011)

Most likly if it was sucking off of the bottom of the tank there's now trash in the jets and there will need to come out and be replaced.
Call the repair man today. He will clean out the whole fire box, replace the jets and adjust the probs that light the fuel.


----------



## tm91 (Apr 4, 2011)

the oil guy just filled the tank with 150 gallons and tried to restart it. same problem. so he is sending someone over to look at it. just to be sure, i did no cause any catastrophic damage right? how much should i a good cleaning cost, someone told me no more than 100 bucks. why does it soot so much and rumble anyway?
thank you
would the fact that the diesel at the pump was that low sulfur stuff have something to do with it?


----------

